# side effects to noroclav



## zoeyx4 (Oct 4, 2014)

hi all  my puppy was put on this antibiotic due to a chest infection and a high temp. I picked up my little girl from the breeder thursday and I wasn't happy with the way she sounded so made a vet appointment the next day to have her checked out. she was pretty lifeless and not like a "normal" puppy but I put that down to being in new surroundings...she's eating and drinking as normal but has the runs, her diet has changed from the breeder so it's not the food but just wondering if it's a side effect from the tablets. she's got to be on them for 10days and I feel really sorry for my little girl :-( plus my carpet...lol... any help would be appreciated
stacey


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

If her diet has changed it could be that- or have you mis-typed?

Some antibiotics can cause diarrhoea. But if she's just a little 'un, you really must contact your vet as they can become dehydrated frighteningly quickly, which can be extremely serious in a little puppy.

I strongly suggest you contact the vet again. Even out of hours. I wouldn't be waiting till Monday.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

My Lab picked up 3 infections and has been on Noroclav since the end of June.His poops is very soft on them...but he does not have the runs.I would give the vet a call and ask for their advice if you are at all worried.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you spoken to her breeder?

I certainly wouldn't be happy with a breeder who let an unwell pup go to their new home!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

zoeyx4 said:


> hi all  my puppy was put on this antibiotic due to a chest infection and a high temp. I picked up my little girl from the breeder thursday and I wasn't happy with the way she sounded so made a vet appointment the next day to have her checked out. she was pretty lifeless and not like a "normal" puppy but I put that down to being in new surroundings...she's eating and drinking as normal but has the runs, her diet has changed from the breeder so it's not the food but just wondering if it's a side effect from the tablets. she's got to be on them for 10days and I feel really sorry for my little girl :-( plus my carpet...lol... any help would be appreciated
> stacey


Vomitting and diarrhoea is listed as a possible side effect of Noraclav, so it could be this that's caused it, antibiotics in general can tend to cause loose motions.

When a pup leaves mum and littermates and re-locates they do tend to get stressed too, obviously some will be worse then others, but stress can cause loose motions and tum upsets, so that could be a factor too.

Sudden abrupt changes of food will cause it too, especially if done immediately they arrive home. Its best if you want to change too, let them settle in completely then change gradually over a few days to a week, by feeding a bit more of the new and a bit less of the old on a daily basis until completely on the new.

I hope your puppy gets better soon.


----------



## zoeyx4 (Oct 4, 2014)

sorry was a mis spelling. ..her diet hasn't changed.
she's been away from her mum for a few wks as she's 14wks.
she's eating and drinking as normal and she's running around playing and being like a pup the only difference is her poo, they were "normal" b4 she started the antibiotics. 
I've emailed the breeder to tell her but I don't expect to get a reply!! she wasn't cheap either...
I'll ring the vet tomorrow just so I get re assurance


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

zoeyx4 said:


> she's been away from her mum for a few wks as she's 14wks.


Sorry but I'm confused ......



zoeyx4 said:


> I picked up my little girl from the breeder thursday and I wasn't happy with the way she sounded so made a vet appointment the next day to have her checked out


The above implies she arrived with whatever is wrong with her which is why I suggested you contact her breeder 

Fingers crossed she's on the mend soon - ABs can cause tummy upsets so it may be worth seeing if you can change to another


----------



## zoeyx4 (Oct 4, 2014)

I picked her up thursday from the breeder and took her to the vets friday, she was weezy when I picked her up hense the concern in taking her to the vet...the breeder told me she was going away showing with her dogs so I'm emailing her today


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

And the breeder was happy to let her go when she was clearly ill?

Oh dear!I hope she gets well soon, but the breeder doesn't sound very ethical.


----------



## zoeyx4 (Oct 4, 2014)

to be honest I think my little girl was just a number to them, so I'm grateful I got her so I can make her better and she's spoilt rotten here with my 4 kiddies her diarrhea has gotten better, not so loose which is a good thing


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I always give a teaspoon of natural yogurt every day whenever my dog needs antibiotics.


----------

